# Crazed cockapoo, nips ankles and can't stop



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Ever since we got Frankie, a week ago, he has a tendency to get into a nippy mood. He starts to nip at your ankles or hands. We try to say "No" sternly, then redirect him to a toy, but he seems to get into a trance that he can't get out of. Sometimes it seems as though it is because he is overly tired. But we can't figure out a method to calm him down and get him to snap out of it. 

Eventually, he will snap out of it, but it sometimes takes 15 minutes, sometimes takes close to an hour or more. 

Does anyone have any suggestions? Or clues into what is happening or why its happening?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He is a normal puppy. Molly used to nip and bite me all day then we figured out if we crated her it helped. She wouldn't sleep if she was in the family room she needed her rest ........it was kind of like a baby having a tantrum so we would crate her for 2 hours in the morning and then another 2 hours in the evening around 6-8pm. The nipping and biting will go on for a while....puppy class helped us a lot and a lot of saying "NO" 

It's hard but be patient...looking back I thought my puppy was posessed but now I realize she was normal and I had no clue how crazy cockapoo's can be.

She is 8 months now and the perfect puppy I love her Your puppy will learn just be patient and show it who is the boss Lots of love is required and TONS of patience!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

It is standard puppy behaviour I'm afraid. My two both did it. Dexter did it to us and Bonnie did it to Dexter. I used to think it would never end! It was when they had excess energy. I used to give them play in the garden, a quick walk or a chew to keep them occupied. Getting cross never worked, it made them worse. They grew out of it when their second teeth came through and now they would never think such a thing!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Nellie is 19 weeks old and her biting us has been horrendous. Hands usually, sometimes ears and noses and I tried everything to stop her. Getting cross only made her worse so I usually just firmly said 'NO' got up and walked away. Thankfully her second teeth are coming in now and I can see a light at the end of the tunnel :whoo: she only bites now and again and usually when she is tired so I put her in her bed to sleep. I knew this was just a puppy stage and was pretty patient, think you have to be else it will drive you mad! Just try different techniques of getting Frankie to stop (there are a few) and you may find one that helps. Other then that just be patient and remember he will grow out of it.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

A friend of mine tried to change the behaviour by rewarding licking 'kisses' so the dog was rewarded and praised when he licked their hands instead of biting. We really struggled with Willow biting when she was a pup and it took a long time but one day she just seemed to snap out of it! If Frankie gets particularly nippy when you're walking or when you've been playing completely stop whatever it was that was getting him excited in the first place and don't give him any attention until he stops. As soon as he stops go OTT with praise. Good luck! I think Willow was 6 or 7 months before she stopped!


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

We have had exactly the same problem with Pip who's nearly 14 weeks old). Whilst I agree that it is normal puppy behavior i needed try control it sooner rather than later cos I have 2 small children. We tried all sorts: saying no, standing still, squealing like a puppy, going out the room but none of this worked. 

So now we put pip in time out in the kitchen (connected to our family living room but has a gate). She gets the message & if she tired she goes into her crate. It's not stopped the nipping completely but it has definitely reduced. 

Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## SandyB54 (May 25, 2013)

*Molly Nipping Too*

Our 17 week old Molly has been nipping hands and feet too. She seems to go for ankles when she wants to play, but hands because she is teething. I say "ouch" but that does nothing. I put Molly in her pen, which has a bed, toys and her crate. That stops the behavior temporarily. I also reward her when she kisses. She definitely does it more when she is hasn't had enough exercise.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

KGr said:


> We have had exactly the same problem with Pip who's nearly 14 weeks old). Whilst I agree that it is normal puppy behavior i needed try control it sooner rather than later cos I have 2 small children. We tried all sorts: saying no, standing still, squealing like a puppy, going out the room but none of this worked.
> 
> So now we put pip in time out in the kitchen (connected to our family living room but has a gate). She gets the message & if she tired she goes into her crate. It's not stopped the nipping completely but it has definitely reduced.
> 
> Good luck and let us know how you get on.


This is the approach we have used and it works brilliantly becuase if the puppy is tired then it can rest undisturbed and if it is just in crocadog mode - well it can't nip at anyone so therefore it is not a problem


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Frankie is definitely getting better. He usually nips when he is wound up and feels like he can't fall asleep or if he is hungry or has to go to the bathroom. We have gotten pretty good at reading the situation and doing what needs to be done to fix it. 

He is a good pup, that's for sure. Thanks everyone.


----------



## SandyB54 (May 25, 2013)

*Nipping Getting Better, but Look What's Happening Now!*

From the sound of it, most cockapoo puppy owners are experiencing the same behavior. I agree with crating or confining when the puppy doesn't listen. I tell my family to have a toy or bone ready when they start to play with Molly. Giving her something else to bite helps. 

In our kitchen we have a wire pen, with her crate inside. We have been using this as her "time-out" place, and like many other puppies, she will fall asleep in her pen or crate. Two nights ago we had to put Molly in her pen while we were in the family room watching TV. The family room is around the corner from the kitchen, so we can't see what is happening. A little while after putting Molly in the pen we heard a noise and then there she was, joining us on the couch! She repeated her performance last night, so I guess we'll have to figure out a new "time-out" method! Is anyone else's cockapoo a jumper?


----------

